# a big black thing gave me a kiss!!



## FallingStar (Jul 2, 2008)

oktay, this morning my mum was feeding me and my brother [winston], and my sister [buttercup and rayne], and she was feeding all of us when this huge black thing came up to my cage and licked my face! i was so scared! :scared:i hid in the back of my cage untill my mum said that it was just the "dog". so i guess i meet a new animal. it was scary but now i see the dog more often. and guess what, it has a name! it's sadie. i thought it was cool that it had a name. 

well i thoughti would share astory. 

also, has anything like this happened to you?

~

Sampson


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 2, 2008)

Sampson, it's Ray here....

I don't like the "dog" he's scary and tough looking. The girl doggy isn't around anymore, but she was a little strange too. I'm not into dogs at all, but I hope that one day I can be. 

:biggrin2:Ray


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah, the "dog" isn't mean or anything but she just loves giving kisses. 

~

Sampson


----------



## Becca (Jul 3, 2008)

Some dogs are scawy especilly the big ones but my mummys aunty has a lickle one and he ever so sweet.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 3, 2008)

Elf here! You just gotta show that doggy who is the alpha of the house! Markthe doggy's bed, toys, everything! Thump your foot and let the dog know you don't play. 

I've got my Kirby trained WELL! 







He KNOWS not to mess with ME!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha, that's good Elf. I'll have to try that sometime. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

We have a sister dog. she is my fave in da house.


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 4, 2008)

:yeahthat:

that's so cute. :inlove:

~

Sampson


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 5, 2008)

The dogs in my house are o.k. They leave me and my step bruters and sisters alone. The one doggie they call bone brain or charlie came up to me, sniffed me then sneezed in my face! Stupid doggie!

Nibbles


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 5, 2008)

No dogs in this house. But I do have 10 kitty slaves. The white one is my personal servant. We used to have one who shared our room. He was disabled and wore this white thing on his bum called a diaper. But he kissed us through our cages and liked to lay next to us. He crossed the bridge; I miss him.

I get along much better with the kitties than any of the 3 other bunnies in our house. In fact, sometimes I think I am a kitty!

~Queen Gingivere


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the kitties aren't so weird. They are more my size. 

~

Sampson


----------



## Georgie (Jul 13, 2008)

i has a doggie too...his name is stewart, or mommie ladie calls him bubba sometimes. he's afraid of me. i run after him and bite his heels. one day he actually tried to git me! mommie ladie yelled at him and i just sat there and laffed my paws off. he's never given me a kiss...i might throw up (even though i know i can't).

-Georgie the 13-Pound Wonderbun!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow Georgie, I wish that my doggie thing was afriad of me. But her isn't. But hopefullyi can train her to be. haha.

~

Sampson


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow Georgie, I wish that my doggie thing was afriad of me. But her isn't. But hopefullyi can train her to be. haha.

~

Sampson


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Babii here!.

Momma has this, Thing she calls 'Sparky'. It's a 'dog'. Altho aren't dogs supposed to be..BIG?.

I mean, This thing is the same size as me!.

Erlier..She put me in the kitchen with this.. thing. I went into his crate and fell asleep. But then he growled. and momma pointed a finger and said 'no' and then he kissed me. but then i growled at him. and then he ran away. :biggrin2:i feel POWERFUL ahah.


----------



## Georgie (Jul 20, 2008)

it's awesome pawsome to have my own slave. well, he's not really my slave, but at least he's afraid of me! i hate stewart and i'm pretty sure he hates me too. but that's okay because he's afraid of me. 

babbii--not all doggies are big. mommie ladie's sister (my aunt keekee or somefing) has this doggie that isn't much bigger than me. mommie ladie sez he's 20 pounds, but we're the same length. he tries to kill me...he's not allowed in mommie ladie's home. he tries to eat all the critters. mean doggie :grumpy:


:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 21, 2008)

dis is winston here. wow georgie! thats kinda scary how that fing might try to kill ya. but dats good that your mum doesnt let dat doggy in your house. id love to have a doggy slave. hehehe. 

-

winston


----------



## Skyler (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a pet dog, but Ronnie said I had to get rid of it. Now momma has it with her. She does give me kisses sometimes, but Ronnie gets jealous. Here is a picture of me and my pet giving me a back massage.






And us just posing together.


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 21, 2008)

dis is sampson here. dat is one cute picture of da doggy and bunny. ^^


----------



## purplepeacock (Jul 23, 2008)

omg!!!! skyler that pic of the dog with the grin and the bun is SO FRIGGIN CUTE!!!! it's the doggy grin that does it all!!! it's like he's saying, "yeah i'm chillin with the bun". lol....that is the best pic i've seen yet!

bec


----------



## [r o s i e] (Jul 27, 2008)

I like playing with dogs-we chase each other around all the time! lol


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 27, 2008)

Since we are talking about us bunnies and other animals i have to tell you about my friend! He is a rat!

 my cage is outside and there is a rat that lives in the woods next to us.

 he is scared of my mommy. i dont know why maybe it is because she dose not like him around my cage. anyway i let him eat the food i dump out of my cage it keeps the ants away! one time he got in my cage and tried to drink my water. i said that was not about to happen i scared him off. no one takes my water! i do not even like it when my mommy takes my water bottle. its mine!!


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 11, 2008)

My swave is a big golden fwat retweiver dog. mommy calls her lily. she is very nice to me and sumtimes we snuggle!  and when shwe is not hungwey anymore i eat her doggy food:yahoo:! it is sooooo yummy! is there anybun else out there that wikes doggy food? i think it is dawisious! yum yum yum! i sumtimes tink i am half bun half doggy, but my bun side is smarterd!:nod when my mommy slave gets home i will tell her to put on this post a picsure of me and slave lily cuz i am not so good on the compooter bsides typing:crash. see you buns all laterd!!! BYE!!!
wuuuuuv:hearts,
trixie :rabbithop


----------



## Flopster (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! I dint no that everbunny else had these. I have a Roxy, and she is so cool. I jus go lay by her, and Floppy leaves me alone. When I was just meeting him and not in the mood to be frisky, I jus hide behin the Roxy. She is my protector.












Floppy always askin me, "why do you play wif dat ting?"






Look we hav the same ears!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 1, 2008)

Wat getses me is the kitties! Hmph! They look so muche like us bunners an I just can't hide my curryosety! nope! I just be like flirtin with them, an then WACK!:X I get a paw to my face! I go hmph! That's not nice an turn away! 

Lyke todey, i was just sittin, lookin' at Lola (da cat!) and I was like purring for hers, seing if she would go outs on a date wif me...but then....then I just get slapped across da nose!:shock: I jumped betuz it was scarey! I kno flirt with her after! My mommy scooped her up by the scruff and tossed her on the bed and scolded hers for hittsing me! I just grinned  

Messisseppy (i donts know how to spel my own nayme! :?)


----------



## Flopster (Sep 9, 2008)

Messisseppy,

My first flame was a kitty too. I would chaseHootyHooand she would play hard to get. :inlove:But I have a girl bunny now and she is the bestest girl bunny in da whole wide world.


----------

